# Manual Gear oil



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I hear that Mobil 1 is not great for 75W90 gear oil. Is this true? what should I be using? Redline Shockproof regular? I think Mike K said this was good to use and was endorsed by Nismo.

Any thoughts? I recently bought some Mobil 1 for my 2000 frontier to replace all the fluids and now I am wondering if I should take it back.

Thanks for any info
Chris 92 classic, 00 frontier


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Most important thing to look for in a gear oil for our tranny's is make sure it is GL4 and not GL5. I have heard horror stories of guys running GL5 oil and it eating the syncros. I am running Redline Shockproof myself.


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

I have ran Royal Purple 85w140 for a couple of years and it seems to work really well.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

You *should* run a nice 75W90 GL4 oil in your tranny.

Redline MT90 and Motul Gear 300 (which I have) are what is generally recomended. Others like Redline Shockproof as it'll free up a hair more power (it's thinner....but doesn't cusion gear engagements quite as well).........just make sure it's a GL4.

I made the mistake of running Mobil 1 GL5 in my tranny for a couple of months, and I haven't noticed any major problems, but my tranny IS now a little harder to get into 1st form a roll......this may be from the mileage, or it could be a worn synchro (which is what GL5 oils like to eat).


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I could be wrong (it's happened before), but Motul Gear 300, is both GL4 and GL5, as a matter of fact, I can't recall having ever seen gear oil that was GL5 and not also GL4 at the same time. So, I can't see GL5 as being something that would damage synchros.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

i got MT90 pn my it did wonders


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

just curious, where could I order some Motul from?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

91SR20DE said:


> *just curious, where could I order some Motul from? *


Greg carries it at Mossy


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

As in....Mosseeeeee............?


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Should I scrap the Mobil 1 synthetic 75W90 then? I am changing the rear end and the tranny and the transfer cases too in my frontier. So stay away from GL-5? Only use GL-4? Mobil 1 said that it cover both. 

Thanks Chris


----------

